# New bench for the shop - finished



## Dennis P (Aug 21, 2018)

Built a new bench for the shop and turned out pretty good so figured id share with yas. First time doing any picky woodwork for me but a fun build none the less.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 21, 2018)

I think you did a great job Dennis. Looks like levelers on the legs???


----------



## Tom O (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 21, 2018)

very nice!


----------



## Dennis P (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks guys,
and yes the legs are adjustable, my garage floor is fairly even but made the adjustable feet just in case I need to make any adjustments or if it wasnt level in either direction I could easily adjust it. Instead of messing around with shims and such.  Have a few others benches at the machines but this one is the "main" one for everyday use. 
Noticed the other thread you started there CalgaryPT and always fun to see other peoples builds. Looks good and useful.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 22, 2018)

When I had my first shop I built a workbench and didn't install levelers. It was my first house and didn't realize until too late that garage floors are build to slope for drainage. For a while I couldn't figure out why my first few projects were always crooked when I used the bench but when I took the finished project inside it was crooked.

LOL.


----------



## Dennis P (Aug 23, 2018)

In the last house we owned I had the same problem with the rickedy bench I had, always frustrating. Anything big enough to have to be built on the floor was always a bugger too. This particular bench had a fairly wicked twist in the top(learned a lesson when gluing it up). Ended up making a router sled setup to take the twist out which worked really well and went surprisingly fast even with a 3/4" router bit on an 87" wide top. So hopefully building or welding anything up on it should come out fairly even.


----------

